# Advice on the Landing Process



## andrewnlondon (Mar 23, 2010)

Hello all,

I'm a newbie, so thanks for your patience!

I'm going to be relocating to Vancouver on 2nd May 2010. I am a Canadian citizen, although haven't lived there since I was 3 years old. 

I'm interested in other's experience of the Landing process, i.e. how it works when you arrive at the airport in Canada! 

Where do I go, who do I declare to, what documentation do I need to present?!  Knowledgeable advice would be really appreciated.

I was resident in Canada for the first three years of my life (i'm now 37). I have a current Canadian passport, and I will have copies of my Canadian birth certificate with me. 

I am aware of the 'Personal Effects Accounting Document', and was intending to complete this. I will be bringing a list of my possessions (both carried with me, and those being shipped) with me. 

I was hoping to complete this as a Former Resident, not as a Settler. However, unfortunately I don't now have any evidence that I was a previous resident.

Does anyone know whether i'll need evidence to that effect, or will be statement be sufficient? Is there anywhere I can go for advice?

Any personal information about how you landed in Canada would be really interesting and much appreciated!

Many thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

andrewnlondon said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm a newbie, so thanks for your patience!
> 
> ...


If you have a Canadian passport you will land just like any other Canadian with the exception you are bringing personal effects with you and by shipment. When you go through Immigration just tell the officer and present him with your List of Goods to Follow. It is very straight forward. Thousands of Canadians return from living overseas every year so the Immigration officers are used to it.


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> If you have a Canadian passport you will land just like any other Canadian with the exception you are bringing personal effects with you and by shipment. When you go through Immigration just tell the officer and present him with your List of Goods to Follow. It is very straight forward. Thousands of Canadians return from living overseas every year so the Immigration officers are used to it.


you should have no problems. I left canada when i was 7 and returned 33 years later!!....The only problem I had was getting my SIN number LOL...you might need a letter from your nearest canadian embassy!!.....
Having a canadian birth certificate helps and you will require to show it for any documents etc..keep it handy!!


----------

